# OMG Look what I found!!!



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

I went to Petco to just "see" what they had. I told my husband that I would only buy an "OMG I can't believe I found this at Petco!!!" fish. Well, I found one!! Looooooooooooooooook!! DRAGONNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And they marked him as delta tail, but his is definitely a super delta, and probably will grow into HM!!! WOOOOOOOOHOOOO! I've been wanting a dragon!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow, what a find!!! He's stunning!!! WhoooHooo!!!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

YAY!!!!!! He's soooo awesome!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Gorgeous! What a find!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Whoa. He's a beauty.

congrats


----------



## glassmouse (Feb 17, 2010)

Beautiful! Sometimes you just have to love that Petco.


----------



## Kitch3ntools (Jan 17, 2010)

wow amazing find! hes beautiful


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

He's stunning! Congrats.


----------



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

Amazing color. That's so lucky! Especially the price you probably got him for! I found a dead betta at Petco today. No one was around so I brought the container up to their sink and left a post-it note with a =[ on it.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

I got him for $7.50!!!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's beautiful! He looks just like my Orchid.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I got Mikko for 7.50 too! Don'tcha just love petco employees that know nothing about fish??  LOL


----------



## Zeetrain (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow, nice find.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

wow! your so lucky to have found him!


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone!! He is already eating and he is very spunky! Any name suggestions??? He looks like he has armor on...something medieval?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Lancelot?


----------



## shards (Feb 27, 2010)

i just came back from the fish store and bam i saw the same thing and bought him i must have one of his brothers ill post a pic (by the way how do you post one lol)


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Great find! He's beautiful!


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

Shards-haha that's funny! I have seen siblings before during various visits to the store. I upload my pictures via imageshack.com and then it gives you a code to put in a forum and I just copy and paste the code and it works great.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

How about Arthur?


----------



## shards (Feb 27, 2010)

i named mine mung-korn its dragon in Thia


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

I was thinking of Arthur too...


----------



## Zeetrain (Oct 13, 2009)

Excalibur sounds kinda cool.


----------



## shards (Feb 27, 2010)

sorry they may not be good
what cameras do you use they look so clear


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

thats very good and wow i wish i could find such a beautiful betta like that. so how is he doing today?... and what is his name???


----------



## shards (Feb 27, 2010)

he is so happy to be out of the little cup and i put the little mirror to he and he wont leave it alone but i think he knows its him and he's just showing off lol oh and his name is mung-korn its dragon in Thai


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

He's sooo pretty *O*
and cheap too!
That's how much just normal VT's cost at my lfs, and CT's and DT's cost $20.00 CAD!! D:

anyways, how about the name Mizuchi?
It's the name of a Japanese water deity, or Dragon River-God.


----------



## finan (Mar 14, 2010)

Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Gorgeous! I want one like that.


----------



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

Thats amazing! My friend just bought a red dragon from Petco (looks just like yours) and I was so excited that he found one. I've never seen any there before but I guess its been happening lately!


----------



## ecoprincess (Jul 16, 2009)

How do you tell the difference between a super delta and a half moon betta?


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

ecoprincess said:


> How do you tell the difference between a super delta and a half moon betta?


halfmoon will have exactly 180 degrees fin span, a super delta is slightly under that and a delta has even less fin span than a super delta ;-)


----------



## ecoprincess (Jul 16, 2009)

thnks


----------



## Betta4lyfe (Mar 22, 2010)

Greynova27 said:


> Amazing color. That's so lucky! Especially the price you probably got him for! I found a dead betta at Petco today. No one was around so I brought the container up to their sink and left a post-it note with a =[ on it.


Haha that'll teach em...hopefully..:|


----------

